# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Reversing course, Japan will ban all spectators from Olympic venues

## JEK

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...ctators-japan/

----------


## stbartshopper

It’s about time! Feel sorry for the athletes and the investment Japan has made!

----------

